# Marty's 2010 Re-visited



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the attendees, Richard Davis did some images at Marty's this year including this fine group of everyone just before the rain hit. Publishing of the image was delayed due to serious illness following the event. Richard sent the image for pubilication at this time. Thanks, Richard.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mighty fine looking group of people there!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks , now I can frame it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nobody sneaked JJ into that picture...... 

Chris


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Dam fine looking group of people hope to be their next year caferacer


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your right, where was JJ during this??????


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I have the modified copy [Photoshopped] of the picture with JJ and Jerry Barnes added to the group. I can email you a full resolution copy of the picture for your archives. Stan also has a copy of the picture  and they were posted in the earlier threads.

Jim Carter


----------

